# Auction Sale - Manton & Smith Golden Zephyr



## Kato (Jan 26, 2019)

Just watched this sell at auction - killer Manton & Smith Golden Zephyr Bicycle
I ran my bid up to where I felt comfortable but the selling price took off - Sold for $1600 + 10% to 20% premium
Always interesting to see where these go / end up - hopefully / maybe a Cabe'r got it ???


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

HOT DOG!!! Super rare carrier on that bike. Nice!

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle544





http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle205


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

@mrg 
@THEGOLDENGREEK


----------



## Kato (Jan 26, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> HOT DOG!!! Super rare carrier on that bike. Nice!




That's what I thought on the carrier - more regular style chain guard than others that I've seen but I think it was correct based on badging of the bike.
If I'd have had a couple of mine sold that I've been dragging my feet on selling I would have a better run at it.....but still probably not enough of one.


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow, what auction, is there more or better pictures on there?, mine is also sold from Western Tire Auto Store but a Silver shield badge, had no rack when I got it so been looking for that rack for years, put the othe rack I've seen in M&S ads but would still like to see a Western Tire Auto Store ad, anyone?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 26, 2019)

rarest rack in the hobby.


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2019)

I got a Colson tube rack to trade for a M & S tube rack.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

mrg said:


> I got a Colson tube rack to trade for a M & S tube rack.



Make it 2 and you have yourself a deal


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 26, 2019)

picking this up in april to do up .from bicycle larry


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 26, 2019)

Drool.


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Make it 2 and you have yourself a deal



sounds cool mike I could use 2 M&S racks, drop them off tomorrow ok.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 26, 2019)

Beautiful bikes, plus those rear racks are sick and very rare!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Kato said:


> Just watched this sell at auction - killer Manton & Smith Golden Zephyr Bicycle
> I ran my bid up to where I felt comfortable but the selling price took off - Sold for $1600 + 10% to 20% premium
> Always interesting to see where these go / end up - hopefully / maybe a Cabe'r got it ???
> 
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2019)

I was casually watching that one if it looked like it might fall through the cracks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Should of bought it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah, it sounds like the rack was probably worth $1,600 dollars.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is one of the best.....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Should of bought it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



They say you should buy what you like.  M&S just seems like a weird off brand bike to me,  and that's coming from a guy who usually kikes weird $hit. I'm glad to see it brought some money and found an enthusiastic new owner.


----------



## kreika (Jan 27, 2019)

Check out those crazy over the top truss rods. Cool! Missing that weird pedestal light if the hole is even drilled for it?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 27, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> They say you should buy what you like.  M&S just seems like a weird off brand bike to me,  and that's coming from a guy who usually kikes weird $hit. I'm glad to see it brought some money and found an enthusiastic new owner.





I agree with you but it takes me (1/2 a Second) say To @ new owner. Beautiful bike Amigo good Score & Enjoyed...jijijijijiji....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2019)

@Jesse McCauley did you get it?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 29, 2019)

Beautiful bike, would love a "Zephyr" bike one day. Work for a high school whose mascot is the "Zephyr".


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 2, 2019)

Really cool looking racks!!  were these these bike sold by western auto stores?


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really cool looking racks!!  were these these bike sold by western auto stores?




Not that I have seen, mine are from Western Tire Auto store, not the same. they were also sold badged as Manton & Smith and a few others.


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> Beautiful bike, would love a "Zephyr" bike one day. Work for a high school whose mascot is the "Zephyr".



What does the high school Zephyr logo look like?


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 3, 2019)

mrg said:


> What does the high school Zephyr logo look like?




The Zephyr was actually a local train, so it's a train. Home of Saquan Barkley, ROY, for those football lovers.


----------



## Kato (Feb 7, 2019)

So I'm thinking nobody here got it...........or ????


----------



## Gus (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone that can help with pictures of the tank decals would be greatly appreciated. Trying to help with a restoration project.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MantonSmith (Apr 22, 2021)

Gus said:


> Anyone that can help with pictures of the tank decals would be greatly appreciated. Trying to help with a restoration project.
> Thanks in advance.









Km


----------



## stezell (Apr 24, 2021)

@Jollyride Steve this is you man!

Sean


----------



## Jollyride (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice, Those have the yellow background, are they available?


----------

